# FET while breastfeeding



## Lucieloos (Jan 25, 2015)

Has anyone done a fet while still breastfeeding? I have an 8 month old daughter that I bf at night. My cycles returned months ago and regular. I'm going to get my prolactin tested this week. My clinic say it's fine to go ahead and that I could do a natural cycle. I'm not sure about that as even though I will have scans I'm worried I might ovulate early or something. Also no meds to support lining / pregnancy afterwards (apart from progesterone)

Has anyone had success with this and if so what happened to your milk? Did it dry up or did you continue feeding?


----------



## Baking Queen (Jul 7, 2014)

I’m going to do an FET in March and may still be breastfeeding. There is a great group on ******** - Breastfeeding Mums Undergoing Fertility Treatment / IVF. It’s full of useful information. In theory, there is no evidence that breastfeeding impacts on fertility treatment. 
Good luck.
BQ. xx


----------



## Lucieloos (Jan 25, 2015)

Thanks Queen I've seen that group and would love to join it but it's not a secret group and so others on my ******** could see that I was on it and we have not told many people about our treatment.

I think I probably am going to go ahead I'm just worried about how soon milk might dry up. Are you going to do natural or medicated fet?


----------



## Leenaj (Aug 12, 2015)

Hi lucieloos

Finally found someone in the same boat as me. My little girl is 8 months last wednedays and I don't want to hang about for the next one. I have 2 frozen Embryos left....

My periods returned when she was 6 months going on 7 months and onky had 2 periods so far. Seems to ovulating exceot this cycle has been haywire...having a very long one and by day 23 opk said I ovulated... Was having scans for iui ( have one tube open) and that showed a very small follicle and my clinic thought that wouldn't ovulate...had a day 21 progesterone test and it was low so no ovulation. I'm on day day 32 and there's no period still!

My clinic and also serum who I email as well (usually give free advice sometimes!) both don't advocate breastfeeding with ivf /fet as there is no gaurentre your hormones will be as they were pre pregnancy...

So now I'm in tizz about bf and whether to continue. Ideallu I wanted to upto a year but I do want to think about the transfer as well..


----------



## Lucieloos (Jan 25, 2015)

Hi leena, thanks for replying. I don't think there's a problem with treatment while breastfeeding so long as your cycles are regular and ovulating which means prolactin levels should be low and back to normal (having mine tested Friday just to double check). You are early days yet with your periods coming back. Mine have been back for around 5 months now and I remember the first few were a bit irregular and very long but they've settled down now and back to how they used to be so maybe leave things a couple of months longer and try again?


----------



## Baking Queen (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi Lucieloos
It is definitely a closed group - I’ve just checked. Perhaps there is another one with a similar names 
We’re going to do a medicated one as my periods are so erratic. 
Good luck.
BQ. xx


----------



## Baking Queen (Jul 7, 2014)

Here's the web site - if you click on Contact from the menu it takes you to the group.

https://bfduringivf.weebly.com/


----------



## Lucieloos (Jan 25, 2015)

Thanks queen, yes it is a closed group so people can't see what you are saying on the group but if anyone were to look at your profile or look at the group then they could see you were a member as it's not a secret, hidden one.


----------



## Baking Queen (Jul 7, 2014)

I see - that’s a shame as it’s a really good resource. You can change your privacy settings so nobody can see you’ve joined it. 
BQ. xx


----------



## Lucieloos (Jan 25, 2015)

Sorry to hear that kitkat but good to know it worked ok.

Queen which settings do you need to change?


----------



## L21 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi Lucie,

I was told that I had to stop bf fully before I could have IUI again. My periods had returned. Maybe different clinics have different opinions?

Good luck.
x


----------



## Baking Queen (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi Lucie

If you google 'Can my friends see my posts in a closed group?' it comes up with lots of answers.  I've just checked what my public profile looks like on ******** and it's not listing any of the closed groups I'm in. The only way a friend would see you're a member of a closed group is if they are a member of that group too.  I don't think you do actually have to change anything now - you might have had to in the past.  Have a look in your settings and have a look at your public profile and see what other people can see.  

If you're doing a natural FET and your clinic is supportive your supply probably won't be affected too much.  I've been told to stop feeding before the FET by my immunes consultant and I haven't even told my clinic I'm still feeding - I know they'll want me to stop.  Part of me does want to stop so I can afford the next cycle the same chance my little girl had but there is part of me that just can't do it - I think it's because it was such a battle to do it and get it established.  Nobody told me stopping was harder than starting!

Hope that all makes sense.

Good luck.

BQ. xx


----------



## Lucieloos (Jan 25, 2015)

Ok great thanks queen I might give it a try then. I know I can see what friends are in closed groups if I actually click on the group itself but the chances of one of my friends actually finding that group are probably few and far between. Just didn't want it coming up with an announcement on my timeline that I had joined the group lol. 

I feel the same as you about stopping. If I could then I would but I know she's just not ready in the night yet. I think like you say I should be ok on the natural cycle milk wise but from reading it seems like it would probably dry up around 4 months if I do get pregnant. It is really difficult as I do sometimes think maybe a medicated one might be better as they have more control over things. I will probably try end of Feb / March tho. Time is not really on my side age wise and I think I would rather go for it now and try to have another while I'm a little bit younger than wait possibly another couple of years and be into my 40s. So if it doesn't work I will just try and think of it that way and we chose to do it while younger so what will be will be xx


----------



## Jenbot78 (May 20, 2016)

Hi, glad to have found this thread! Trying  to make some decisions about when and how to go through a FET cycle for baby 2. My DD is 8 months from IVF 1 and we have 2 frozen ones. Can anyone with experience of FET tell me how it went in terms of drugs/hormones etc? I have a dx of unexplained infertility although I feel it is my Hashimotos disease that has caused this as the IVF was successful due to steroids (had 1 IVF that failed without these.) Working very hard on this health wise (under supervision of a functional practitioner) but it could take some time to sort out. DH and I keep thinking maybe it will happen naturally. Cycles and hormones still a bit all over the place since weaning from Breastfeeding and so I dread putting more hormones, steroids etc. into my poor body. CARE say that I will have down reg and then oestrogen to thicken lining. I worry that if this doesn't work it will mess everything up, hormones etc. for ages.

So, to summmarise my very long post:

1.Anyone had FET and it not work? How long did it take cycles to return to normal?

2. Should I wait to get my body back in some sort of balance before going ahead with the FET?

I am 39...

Thanks in advance for any replies/advice!!


----------

